# inner eye highlighter??



## jjuicyy (Dec 21, 2008)

im not exactly sure what this makeups called...like the kind you put on the inner corners of your eyes to make them pop. im in love with this look and ive looked everywhere to find something like it and ive tried white eyeshadow also on the inner corners and it just fades like an hour later. i asked the girl in this picture and she wouldnt tell me what she uses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 does anyone know any good kinds of eye makeup that would help me achieve this look? :


----------



## lyttleravyn (Dec 21, 2008)

I use my Solar White eyeshadow from the Cool Heat collection, and I love love love how it looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I apply with a MAC #219 Pencil Brush


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 21, 2008)

You can use a white eye pencil like Fascinating eye kohl (which is matte) or something with more of a pearly sheen to it - Makeup forever has a really lovely one that I can't think of the name of offhand.


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Dec 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* 

 
_You can use a white eye pencil like Fascinating eye kohl (which is matte) or something with more of a pearly sheen to it - Makeup forever has a really lovely one that I can't think of the name of offhand._

 
i second fascinating.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 21, 2008)

I suggest urban decay eye pencil in yeyo.  It really brightens up the inner corners of the eye!


----------



## xphoenix06 (Dec 21, 2008)

I think you could use just about any white pearly sheen eye shadow and/or eyeliner for brightening up your eyes, I personally use the Urban Decay 24/7 glide-on eyeliner in ye-yo for this look, I just outline the inner v and smudge.  You could also try Makeup Forever's aqua liner in white or silver.  Nars multiples in Copacabana works too.  Anything that would be used as a highlighter will do it for you as long as it's safe to use around the eye. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hope this helps, good luck!


----------



## flipchikki (Dec 21, 2008)

I use Stila's "Kitten" eyeshadow w my pencil brush. Very highly pigmented.. and I swear it lasts for dayssss ..haha jk, but it does last all day it seems!


----------



## gigiopolis (Dec 21, 2008)

Any shimmery light eyeshadow would work. If you're extremely pale, try shimmery white. But for anyone else, that might be a little harsh - try a shimmery colour a couple shades lighter than your skin tone. 

If you want it to stay longer, try applying on top of a primer. I know that a lot of people, even if they do use a primer, tend to miss the inner corners of their eyes. If I want my inner corner highlight to reeeally stay, I make sure I put some Urban Decay Primer Potion there. It lasts forever!


----------



## widdershins (Dec 22, 2008)

I use Urban Decay's 24/7 liner in Yeyo as a base, and then I set it with a layer of MAC's Vanilla pigment. The eyeliner helps definitely helps it last.


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 22, 2008)

solar white
femme-fi
vanilla
nakedlunch
rose blanc
rice paper


anything lightbright and shimmer.

I use to do that when I was like 12 years old lmao ..I didn't even know what I was doing, but I knew that shimmer light bright color made my eyes POP!


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Dec 22, 2008)

Get a good liner brush.MACs 209 is my fave. Nylon looks alot like the pix u posted!  I also find applying powder eyeshadow wet stays put longer in that area! Also, make sure to use a good primer or atleasr a small dab of concealer underneath.


----------



## Titty (Dec 22, 2008)

I like using something that is shimmery so it doesn't look awkward.

I use Cargo's eyelighter.  I've tried both the white and pale gold and they aren't very different from each other.

Sephora: CARGO EyeLighter™: Eyeshadow

They're double tipped!  That's what I like about them.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Dec 22, 2008)

i..........3rd or 4th (???) solar white... God that's beautiful in the innter corner.


----------



## Pimpinett (Dec 22, 2008)

If you really want industrial-strength staying power, there's a pale gold/cream MAC Liquidlast, Classic Cream. They stay put until you remove it, and then some. I've never tried the shade, though, so I don't know if it's shimmery or not.


----------



## MAC_Diva (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lyttleravyn* 

 
_I use my Solar White eyeshadow from the Cool Heat collection, and I love love love how it looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I apply with a MAC #219 Pencil Brush_

 
I definately agree. I don't know if Solar White is still sold in stores but it is sold online as a Veluxe Pearl. The one i have is a frost.


----------



## dorkynerd (Dec 23, 2008)

Smashbox has a great highlight product, I use for this. I don't think it really has a name though. I got it in a collection from QVC.


----------



## foxyqt (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flipchikki* 

 
_I use Stila's "Kitten" eyeshadow w my pencil brush. Very highly pigmented.. and I swear it lasts for dayssss ..haha jk, but it does last all day it seems!_

 
I second Stila Kitten.. its very pretty on the inner corners!


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 23, 2008)

MACs Vanilla pigment. Without a doubt.


----------



## animacani (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Diva* 

 
_I definately agree. I don't know if Solar White is still sold in stores but it is sold online as a Veluxe Pearl. The one i have is a frost._

 
Thats wierd.. Mine is a frost too.


----------



## Calhoune (Dec 23, 2008)

Nylon! Very pretty white shimmer with gold in it, use a stiffer brush to pack it on more


----------



## couturesista (Dec 23, 2008)

Crystal Avalanche, Forgery, Amberlights, Nylon


----------



## OfficerJenny (Dec 23, 2008)

NARS Albatross
my saviour


----------



## *KT* (Dec 24, 2008)

I love this white/pink dual ended pencil.  It comes with a sharpener too since it's a fat pencil.  I like this better than using eyeshadow because I always end up getting powder products in my eye and it irritates the heck out of my eyes.  The colors are pearly and smooth to apply.

Jane Iredale Eye Highlighter Pencil - Pink/White at Jane Iredale Direct


----------



## statusmode (Dec 24, 2008)

I would use vanilla pigment over a bit of UDPP as a base for staying power

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jjuicyy* 

 
_i asked the girl in this picture and she wouldnt tell me what she uses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







_

 
I'm sorry to hear she wouldn't help you.... everybody learns or gains inspiration from someone at some point... why not share knowledge? for the love of makeup!


----------



## Stephy171 (Dec 24, 2008)

oooo i love doing thiss!! its so pretty i use different  things but my most recent technique is using....

My white eyeliner pencil from sephora as a base and then i use the White pearl from my NYX pearl Manias... i resorted to this after my  white eyeshadow from MUFE was done but it works just as well so i never bought another


----------



## Brittni (Dec 24, 2008)

Why the heck wouldn't she tell you? Like it's a million dollar secret to fame or something? Wow, lame!!

I use Gesso e/s with the #217 for my inner highlight... works great, but I am really REALLY light skinned so.


----------



## jjuicyy (Dec 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flipchikki* 

 
_I use Stila's "Kitten" eyeshadow w my pencil brush. Very highly pigmented.. and I swear it lasts for dayssss ..haha jk, but it does last all day it seems!_

 

Sephora: Stila Eye Shadow Pan: Eyeshadow

^^^ is that the kitten eyeshadow you meant? like 1/2 way down the page, it says 'shimmering nude pink' , it looks like brownish not white at alll?


----------



## Vaughn1999 (Dec 29, 2008)

Mally Roncal makes a 'wand' with a highlighter powder on one end and a pencil on the other.  You put the white pencil on the dab the powder on after.  It's pretty neat.  Check out QVC.


----------



## dolcekatiana (Dec 29, 2008)

You could try MAC Shroom e/s with a pencil brush, Vanilla Pigment, Stila Kitten e/s, or sometimes if I want a really subtle highlight in that area, I use MAC's Beige-ing Shadestick.


----------

